# Any uk serving Police officers now in Canada?



## philgre (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,
Hope you can give me some sound advice and possibly tempt me to transfer to Canada. Im looking into it, im currently serving in the uk Police force of 11yrs service as a Constable, Im divorced, in a new relationship and she is keen on coming over too. i have an 11yr old son, he is the only reason that im not flying over this minute,as he wont be coming over with me. something i need to take into account. I watched a Panorama programme some weeks ago, about Police officers transfering abroad, i really like the sound of Canada, i have a sister living in USA it would be usefull for visits there. My partner is a make up artist so finding work i think wont be too bad, she does make up for any occassions, TV work and all that.
Could any of you out there give me some sound advice and tips whether to do this or not, whats the pension term, cost of living, things like that, we have a tidy deposit for a home, If we came over i would want a bit of everything, ie lots going on but a nice area and home, i hear British Columbia is nice, Cagliari, if spelt right, good climate, not snow all year round but good seasonal weather. just some good sound advice if i came over would be appreciated. 
look forward to any of your replys, i just joined this site in hope to get some 1st hand advise.
Regards............Phil


----------



## johnscone (Nov 20, 2007)

*Abby Cop*

Phil
I have been living & working in BC since March 2006. I am more than happy to give you advice about the lifestyle & being a cop here - just fire away.
I like to think that I will give you a fairly balanced view of the way things are here as I am the first to admit that nowhere is perfect. My kids were 15, 12 & 8 when we moved so we left it all a bit late but, as a family, we all feel it was worth it as we have a great lifestyle with much more freedom than in Britain. Work has been a lot harder to get used to for me personally & the other ex Brit Cops I know all have a fairly low opinion of things out here compared to the UK. It is not all bad though as there seems to be way less pressure to perform & you are very much in control of your own workflow. The pay is better than the UK & my shifts (4on 4off) are great. In a nutshell I lead a double life - I can't get enough of my 4 days off & my 4 days on are an irritation - but that's life I suppose.
Anyway feel free to ask away & I'll give you more info...

JD.


----------



## philgre (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks JD for getting in touch, im interested in coming over maybe within the next 2 yrs hopefully. British Columbia has been given good reviews and thats where il set my sights on, if i did transfer il probably be at the bottom pile of front line policing, like im doing here at the moment, no real skills to show only firearms training. iv not contacted any Police force in Canada yet, so i wouldnt mind knowing about pension details, would i still be on the same regulations working 30yrs or untill a retirement age in Canada, im on the old original contract. Also you say pay is better, when we do transfer we have a tidy deposit for accomadation, whats property prices like? 3 bed detached in semi rural would be good guide. My partner, would she find work ok being in the cosmetic industry, for that i suppose we would have to reside near a major town or city, for shops. I hear sometimes that the locals dont accept you, ie colleagues on the force working with you, are they friendly towards expats? I know the grass is never greener, we want a guide to live work and enjoy the surroundings, fit in with locals and live a financiallly balanced life. Whats the summers like, would we be complaining about the cold all the time, i know the winters are freezing, which we like the sound of, proper climate's and seasons is what we want..Any tips on getting into the Canada Police and career prospects would be good, is it possible to apply for the Mounties in future. Your advise JD would be greatly appreciated, we are thinking of travelling to Canada to see how it is once we set our sights on the region we choose, but i think BC sounds best.
Look forward to hearing from you....
Phil


----------



## BritishShaun (Dec 17, 2007)

*Attention Jd!*



johnscone said:


> Phil
> ...My kids were 15, 12 & 8 when we moved so we left it all a bit late...
> 
> JD.


Hi JD

I just came across your post on accident but i am currently 15 and living in the UK moving to BC in Jan 08, could you tell me how easy it was your your 15 year old to fit in in school and was he/she behind or ahead in the Canadian system (As its the only thing im quite worried about with myself) 

Your help will be appreciated thanks alot
Sean


----------



## johnscone (Nov 20, 2007)

Sean

I am more than happy to help you. Where are you going to be in BC?

My son Drew wasn't the most outgoing 15 year old & we were a little worried about how he would find the move & settle down. We needn't have worried though as he seemed to really enjoy the change right from the start.

Schools here are quite different to the UK, they are a lot more laid back & less obsessed with academic results. They seem to place the responsibility on the pupil so that if they want to achieve they can & if they don't then that is their own look out.

Drew's mum is a teacher so we can easily compare the 2 countries.

Drew always did really well in Britain & is doing so here - but he is getting way less work than he would be now in the UK doing AS levels. 

The teachers seem a lot more relaxed with the kids here & the whole school atmosphere seems great.

Drew seemed to fit in to the BC way of life very quickly & realises what a great lifestyle he now has compared to his old one.

We went on our first days Skiing..or Snowboarding in Drew's case... yesterday & we have fantastic summer activities to enjoy too.

Take Care

Johnscone


----------



## suzanussi (Jan 2, 2008)

*Low opinion?*

Hi,
JD could you expand on what you mean by low opinion of things out there? My husband and I are both serving UK police officers and are considering moving out to Canada with our young family. We both love the job but at the same time are frustrated by the target culture and the fact that not even the government, let alone society in general has any respect for the police. How does this compare to Canada? What are the pitfalls for you as a now Canadian police officer?
Thanks for your help

Suzanne


----------



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

HI Phil,

Sorry to jump into your conversation but like you, me and my wife are seriously considering moving to Canada and seting up home near to Vancouver. I'm an electrician and my wife is a police officer but she is just coming to the end of her 2 year probation period so how is a good time for us. How did you get on with the replys you have recieved have they helped you, if so we need some good advice if you can help us. My wife will not leave the uk without having a job in the canadian police so how can we achive this? have you had any joy in applying to various forces? If you could give us any advice we would be most greatful.
Thanks again

Kev


----------



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello JD,

Sorry to jump into your reply to Phil but me and my wife are in the same position.We are looking to move to Canada and hopefully set up home around the area of Vancouver. A lot depends on my wife gaining employment within the police before we go. Is this possible, as all the info we can get is to come to Canada first then apply which is no good for us. She is currently coming to the end of her 2 year probation in mersweyside police and I am a electrician so hopefully we can make the application criteria. can you help us on how we can apply for my wife? Any help would be greatful!

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## kev mcdonough (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone!!,

My wife and I are in the same position. We are looking to move to Canada and hopefully set up home around the area of Vancouver, or a nice place within easy acess to vancouver. A lot depends on my wife gaining employment within the police before we go. Is this possible, as all the info we can get is to come to Canada first then apply which is no good for us. She is currently coming to the end of her 2 year probation and I am a electrician so hopefully we can make the application criteria. can you help us on how we can apply for my wife? Any help would be greatful!

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## philgre (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Kev.
Im a serving officer in Cheshire and transfered from Merseyside 3 yrs ago, iv always lived in Cheshire born and bred, the only time i have moved away from Cheshire was actually working in Merseyside for 8 yrs. i still have itchy feet, my sister lives in America and i go every year to see her, i just love being away and living up the real life not just in a resort beefed up for tourists. i know i would adapt in another country. I have had friends immigrating to Australia and 3 out of 5 have come back within 5 yrs, but saying the life wasnt upto there expectations, poor pay over there they say and too far away. they miss family as its longer and expensive to travel out there, then i knew a distant friend who went to Canada, not in the Police but a plumber, Nova Scotia they went to 3yrs ago, i keep in touch via email they love it but his partner have family out there so its easier he says, she no longer gets home sick. Anyway that gave me a spark to go for it and inquire where's best, One big reason for me for Canada is my son, he's 12, and i fear il lose touch, which i will but its alot easier to fly back now and again as he wont be coming with me, you just have to go for it in your life, im setting up life with someone else and will have a child, so why not in another country. So my heart is on Canada, iv been told about this site and others for expats and to get a good insight to where's best to go. JD has given good advise and other's on other sites. you need all views from everyone, im same as yourself, Vancouver BC iv been in contact with the Force out there and they are recruiting but a big back log, just email BC Police and youl find the link to write too. i have my heart on there as i know 8 months of the year in Calgary with snow may be to much. BC has the better climate, you need to wear shorts now and again i think. So your partner being in the Police can apply direct as if she were applying to Cheshire, then after the online application they invite you to attend assessment days which will last all week, so its got to be a 2 weeker out there to see the sites aswell. I know Calgary are actively recruiting, they have seminars in this country now and again. anything you want to know write on there recruitment website and an officer will write back with anything you want to find out. I have heard from majority that the life is better, better pay, accomadation, so why not, what really keeps you here is what i say, for me my son only reason thats it, but others go for it and live same life and fit in with locals just as you would if you transfered to Cornwall. I applied to the immigration site where you can get a scoring on what you do for living and what you can bring ino Canada basically, i failed my scoring but apply direct as a transfer into a Force out there your laughing, jumps the waiting list, im going out in June to Vancouver and just seeing it for myself, my Brother in laws father is goin meet us who lives in seattle, well handy, and give us a good tour he has been many times, im going to try and get a ride out with the Police dept when out, waiting on that one, but i need to travel to the small towns aswell and see where you could get posted, that may be a tall order but i need to be sure. I can give you my email address and keep in touch as we're only down the M62. But go for it i say and email everyone, you have a trade which i would recommend giving the immigration site a try you may do it on a scoring basis but why should you if you have the ACE card getting ther eon a Police transfer, if its the Police force who recuit where you want to go. I havnt made an application yet after the trip early next year hopefully. Good luck and you've made the best start going on here everyone so helpfull, im sure expats living in Canada reading this may agree and most certainly point out a few many more tips.
Cheers speak soon...Phil


----------



## Scottyd783 (Apr 6, 2008)

*do i stay or do i go?*

I am currently a serving officer and my wife and i have spoke about moving to canada. Can somebody get in touch as I have no idea about the pro's and cons of moving there. I have been to canada a few times and have always loved it, i am just wary that visiting a place on vacation is different to emmigrating

I have heard that the quality of life over there is fantastic and the scenery is amazing but are there any ex brit officers who have transferred? Any regrets?

The UK seems to be on its knees at the moment and my wife and i are looking to move over there and start a family however its a huge step and need opinions from people who have done it 

Regards 

Scott


----------



## johnscone (Nov 20, 2007)

Scotty

I had 13 years in Northumbria Police when I came out here in March 2006.

I have now been a BC cop in Abbotsford for 2 years.

I agree that it is a very difficult decision & one that you inevitably don't know has worked until some time has passed. I still have moments where I think we were totally crazy.

However, there is no doubt that our quality of life is better in almost every way. We now regularly Ski, Hike, Bike, Run, Waterski & Tube, Golf, Camp etc etc in spectacular scenery which is all within 30 mins of our huge house.

My kids have never looked back & have a more balanced but possibly less academic school life where they are developing into confident well rounded people. 

Regrets? Well... I personally really miss work back in Britain & that is because of the way the Law, Courts & Policing are here. The laws are inadequate, the courts are almost corrupt in their anti-Police stance & Policing, presumably through bitter experience has become superficial & ineffective. The major downside of all this is that certain types of crime are extremely high here BC. IE property crime, car crime & drugs offences which generate it all. The only good thing is that there is almost no low level disorder & crime of the type that the UK is saturated with - Chavs, Graffitti, Criminal Damage are all quite rare or don't exist.

I could obviously go on for weeks so feel free to drop me a personal E-mail to [email protected] & I will give you an honest personal view of my experiences.

Cheers

JD


----------



## Barry C. (Mar 15, 2008)

I just heard on the radio today that there is going to be a large recruiting program in Europe for policing in Canada. Sorry I don't have any more details at this point.
Barry


----------



## Jag1410 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Further advice please....*

Hi Phil,

I found your post very helpful. Am serious about also coming over to Canada with the family. Am currently a DS in the Met. Which force over in Canda is the "best" for overseas applicants??

Any advice you can give me on the application/procedure/requirements would be appreciated.

And if you have any contacts within your force recruiting dept they would be welcomed also.

Regards,

Jag


----------



## DTzzzzzz (Jan 20, 2010)

*any up dates..*



philgre said:


> Hi Kev.
> Im a serving officer in Cheshire and transfered from Merseyside 3 yrs ago, iv always lived in Cheshire born and bred, the only time i have moved away from Cheshire was actually working in Merseyside for 8 yrs. i still have itchy feet, my sister lives in America and i go every year to see her, i just love being away and living up the real life not just in a resort beefed up for tourists. i know i would adapt in another country. I have had friends immigrating to Australia and 3 out of 5 have come back within 5 yrs, but saying the life wasnt upto there expectations, poor pay over there they say and too far away. they miss family as its longer and expensive to travel out there, then i knew a distant friend who went to Canada, not in the Police but a plumber, Nova Scotia they went to 3yrs ago, i keep in touch via email they love it but his partner have family out there so its easier he says, she no longer gets home sick. Anyway that gave me a spark to go for it and inquire where's best, One big reason for me for Canada is my son, he's 12, and i fear il lose touch, which i will but its alot easier to fly back now and again as he wont be coming with me, you just have to go for it in your life, im setting up life with someone else and will have a child, so why not in another country. So my heart is on Canada, iv been told about this site and others for expats and to get a good insight to where's best to go. JD has given good advise and other's on other sites. you need all views from everyone, im same as yourself, Vancouver BC iv been in contact with the Force out there and they are recruiting but a big back log, just email BC Police and youl find the link to write too. i have my heart on there as i know 8 months of the year in Calgary with snow may be to much. BC has the better climate, you need to wear shorts now and again i think. So your partner being in the Police can apply direct as if she were applying to Cheshire, then after the online application they invite you to attend assessment days which will last all week, so its got to be a 2 weeker out there to see the sites aswell. I know Calgary are actively recruiting, they have seminars in this country now and again. anything you want to know write on there recruitment website and an officer will write back with anything you want to find out. I have heard from majority that the life is better, better pay, accomadation, so why not, what really keeps you here is what i say, for me my son only reason thats it, but others go for it and live same life and fit in with locals just as you would if you transfered to Cornwall. I applied to the immigration site where you can get a scoring on what you do for living and what you can bring ino Canada basically, i failed my scoring but apply direct as a transfer into a Force out there your laughing, jumps the waiting list, im going out in June to Vancouver and just seeing it for myself, my Brother in laws father is goin meet us who lives in seattle, well handy, and give us a good tour he has been many times, im going to try and get a ride out with the Police dept when out, waiting on that one, but i need to travel to the small towns aswell and see where you could get posted, that may be a tall order but i need to be sure. I can give you my email address and keep in touch as we're only down the M62. But go for it i say and email everyone, you have a trade which i would recommend giving the immigration site a try you may do it on a scoring basis but why should you if you have the ACE card getting ther eon a Police transfer, if its the Police force who recuit where you want to go. I havnt made an application yet after the trip early next year hopefully. Good luck and you've made the best start going on here everyone so helpfull, im sure expats living in Canada reading this may agree and most certainly point out a few many more tips.
> Cheers speak soon...Phil


Hi there was wondering if you had any updates....I am english, but lived in New Zealand for 12 years, my husband is a kiwi. We moved to Western Australia were my husband became a cop.. he was promised all this different stuff and so was alot of his friends who came over from england. But sadly it was not true, and the cost of living has gone up dramatically. If our mates havent already left they are seriously looking at moving back to england. We are going to america for medical treatment for our daughter and am considering usa or canada. I have found out that at the moment edmonton in canada are still recruiting international cops. But not found anywhere else. YET. So just wanted to know how you went.


----------

